# Newby



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm new here. I've been reading and lurking on this site for a little over a year now and I'm really impressed with the new topic areas.  Keep up the good work.   As soon as I read up on how to post pics I'll put some up of my 17T.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Wellcome to our little (but growing) society


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you need help with your picture posts please contact a mod... oh hey that would be me! ;D


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard nice to see another from SWF


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.  Here's a pic of my skiff in one of my favorite bait holes.  New to this photobucket stuff hope it works.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome  Looks like a fun Ride ... dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks Tippy ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome aboard.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the madness!


----------

